# Call Making



## Cole62895 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all

I want to get into making calls. I don't have a lathe, or easy access to one, I do however have a dremel tool. What kinds of materials do I need to get started on making basics. I have bought a few calls, but I always like to use something that I have made. Can the whole call be wood?

Thanks

Cole


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

All but the reed can be wood. I made my first wood calls with a Dremel type tool.

This one is a piece of poplar and was made with a Dremel type tool and sandpaper.










Antler and cow or buffalo horn can be used and they make great calls.










or you can use all kinds of stuff to make calls that really work.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That little white call at the bottom of the second photo was made from a piece of plastic tubing. An ink pen barrel will work. I used a piece of this plastic for the reed. THe yellow and red things in the bottom photo are soda straws. They are amazingly loud!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Like weasel said you can almost make a call from any material as long as you can grind, sand or shape the toneboard and then use a thin piece of plastic from a milk jug or clamshell pkg.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on what these guys told you. They have a lot of experience making calls and know what they are talking about.


----------

